# Scalped / Injured Dove by Pigeon



## catherineh (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I have two pigeons (male and female) and two doves (male and female) in separate cages. Recently I realized that the female pigeon likes the doves and visits them and eats with them and is extremly pleasant. However, today the male pigeon who I have found out the hard way, is very aggresive. Apparantly the female pigeon and female dove entered the pigeons cage and the male pigeon started pecking on the doves head. I don't know how long he had been pecking but when I got there the doves head was injured and bloody. I got the dove out and she is back in her cage and she has walked but I don't know how to treat the wound. Can I give her anything for the pain? I have now covered the cage so it can be dark and warm. Will the partially exposed scalp heal? Is there any medication I can give her? Or should I just take her to a vet?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you have any Metacam (Meloxycam) give her a drop of that.

Wash the wounds with sterile saline and smear on an anti bacterial barrier cream. You could also put her on a heat pad in case she is suffering from shock. 

*Here* I have recorded two case histories of scalp injuries.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

The scalped part will scab. Then the scab will come off and there will be skin. The feathers will not grow on that part, obviously, but eventually the other feathers will cover the area. The head will look a little flat after it heals, but the bird will be fine! This is the voice of experience, as you can probably tell! I have pictures in a previous thread of mine, of a dove that this happened to. Poor thing, though, I know it looks aweful.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What I have done with this kind of injury, is to slather the wounded area with 'Neosporin', and, do this every day...

This will keep it moist and sanitary and the Scab will form and dead tissue will shrink and dessicate...do not mess with it or try and clean it or try to remove or fuss with the Scab or the shrinking dead tissues, just leave it be, and, keep it gently slathered with the 'Neosporin'.

Over a few weeks, all new Skin will grow underneath the Scab, and, cover the Head perfectly, and, after a while, this will grow all new Head Feathers.

Just let this go on at it's own pace and do not mess with it...

Keep applying the 'Neosporin' for say, two weeks or so.


Good luck!


Yes, indeed, it is dangerous for Pigeons to be with small Species Doves.

Sadly, the Dove - if aggressed at - ends up cowering in a corner instead of flying away or running away, and, an aggresive Pigeon will just keep nailing them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Any scalpings I have, I clean with Nolvasan Surgical Scrub, then let scab over. The scab will eventually shrink and fall off, leaving a bald spot. Feathers have always grown in.


----------

